# has anyone kept this?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

so i was reading the january 2006 edition of AFM (i know they're a little ahead) and i saw _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ or as they call it, the other "krib". i like the Dehane variety (pg 38 of the mag) and was wondering if any of you had ever kept it. Do you have suggestions on how to keep them? what other fish would you suggest to keep with a pair? i would like some kind of algae eater (perhaps a BN?) the tank would be a 29g with plants.

Thanks in advance y'all


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

treat the fish as if it were a regular krib because they are incredibly similar. the only thing to remember is that kribs are so common and so frequently spawned and tank-raised that they are many, many generations removed from the wild so they'll spawn and thrive in most types of water. P. taeniatus on the other hand are still going to be only a generation or 2 removed from the wild so they will most likely prefer water conditions closer to their natural habitat which would be on the softer side and neutral to slightly acidic. P. taeniatus is very adaptable though and most likely will adapt to a higher ph or harder water, but it probably will be more difficult to spawn them that way.


----------



## fishguyeric (Nov 26, 2005)

I've kept Taeniatus "nigerian red" with little success, most likely due to my hard water, however I have also kept P. Humilis and kept and bred pulcher in it, but I imagine that if at all possible keep soft acidic water. The taeniatus seemed touchy and difficult to me, much more so than kribs or the humilis.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree awesome kid. That's a great article. The West African dwarf cichlids are a group of fish that are especially interesting to me. My local water is soft and acid, so it is a great match. I currently have the nigerian green and as eric, have had little success. I also have a red form of Pelvicachromis Pulcher and a young group of P. subocellatus. I'm hoping to clear some tank space in the near future and get some others... My only problem with that article is that it seemed to indicate that these fish are all as easy as the common krib. If they are, I'm missing something... big time.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I prefer the common krib over the other varieties and species. Most people who've come across normal kribs usually don't think much of them. This is because most of the ones you see at the fish stores are poorly bred. 
This is a badly bred strain.










Now this is what I would call a good specimen


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, CM, but they are sooooo easy. Put a little challenge in your life. Seriously, some of the taeniatus and subocellatus are knockouts too. And some of the Nanochromis!!! For those not familiar ... do a net search for Nanochromis transvestitus... This is currently my favorite group of fish. ( course that changes every time I see a new fish )...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So you're saying that you like some fish simply because they are harder to keep than others? It's whatever you're into I suppose.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, yeah. I guess I do. Actually I was teasing you. I have kribs too and they are hard to beat, as far as looks, but I do enjoy a challenge. A pair of kribs will turn out babies every two-three weeks like clockwork. Which is great, but gets kinda boring afterwhile. Now a spawn from a taeniatus... that would get me excited.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, but all I want are some nice colorful or interesting fish so that when people come to visit their jaws drop. Now would you keep a boring grey colored fish if it would die at the slightest nitrate build up? No I didn't think so. I know what you mean though, when fry start comeing out of your ears, you just don't know what to do with them.LOL


----------

